# Yup. The season has definitely started!



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2021)

I know this because a little while ago I saw the first Hershey's kisses Christmas commercial...the one with the kisses tinkling like bells and wishing us a Merry Christmas! I purely love that silly little commercial and as much as I complain about the over-abundance of too-early advertising for Christmas, it always makes me smile.

Do you have a favorite commercial that's shown year after year?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 15, 2021)

I enjoy any of the Coke ones with Polar Bears and the Budweiser ones with the Clydesdales and Dog.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2021)

I like the British adverts .. Sainsbury, Tesco and others.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, Christmas is only 6 weeks away and you can never start too early to get a jump on the things you need. 

I don't see too many commercials anymore but I do remember the Coke one and it was good.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 15, 2021)




----------

